# Lumber-Jack



## DanOstergren (Jul 8, 2013)

My friend Jack, one of the lumberjacks who competes and performs in The Great Alaskan Lumberjack Show. He's one of the kindest and most sincere guys I've met in a long time.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 8, 2013)

Great stuff, as usual!  That 135@f/2 is killer!


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 8, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Great stuff, as usual!  That 135@f/2 is killer!


Yeah, it was definitely a worthy investment!


----------



## MiFleur (Jul 8, 2013)

Beautiful series, an eye candy!
I specially like the first picture, the expression in the eyes is wonderful, the focus sharp and the bokeh so smooth!
I also love how the setting is perfect for the subject!
I am leaving for Alaska next week, these are nice previews!


----------



## Geaux (Jul 8, 2013)

these are great haha


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 8, 2013)

MiFleur said:


> Beautiful series, an eye candy!
> I specially like the first picture, the expression in the eyes is wonderful, the focus sharp and the bokeh so smooth!
> I also love how the setting is perfect for the subject!
> I am leaving for Alaska next week, these are nice previews!


Thank you! Where are you headed?


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jul 8, 2013)

really dig these!! love what that lens is producing too. lens envy going on. lol


----------



## kathyt (Jul 8, 2013)

Very nice set. I like the last one the best. The 135 is my FAV lens. It is on my camera a lot. I might warm these up just a bit to remove some of that gray cast, but that would be my personal preference.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 8, 2013)

Great set!


----------



## MiFleur (Jul 8, 2013)

DanOstergren said:


> MiFleur said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful series, an eye candy!
> ...



Anchorage and kenai peninsula, if we have time we will visit Denali National park but we are staying with friends in Kasilov for 1 week.
If you have any recommendations on good photography spots please send me PM.


----------



## ktan7 (Jul 8, 2013)

Great shot. Love how you positioned him with the light.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 8, 2013)

For some reason, I want to see the reason why he is carrying that axe.  Regardless, strong images and well done.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 8, 2013)

kundalini said:


> For some reason, I want to see the reason why he is carrying that axe.  Regardless, strong images and well done.



I'm pretty sure when you have a beard that rocking you are legally obligated to carry an axe, but I could be wrong about that.

These really are terrific images. The last one is my favorite.


----------



## leighthal (Jul 8, 2013)

Fantastic model. Can he come split and stack my firewood? I'll just sit by and watch for safety violations. 
No negatives on these. Great work!


----------



## kundalini (Jul 8, 2013)

squirrels said:


> I'm pretty sure when you have a beard that rocking you are legally obligated to carry an axe, but I could be wrong about that.



The whiskers are quite manly, but having pecs on his pecs is just so over-the-top.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 8, 2013)

kundalini said:


> For some reason, I want to see the reason why he is carrying that axe.  Regardless, strong images and well done.


He's got the axe because he's actually a lumberjack by trade. He's also one of the lumberjacks in the Great Alaskan Lumberjack Show here in Ketchikan.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 12, 2013)

MiFleur said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > MiFleur said:
> ...


I'm only familiar with Ketchikan at this point. All I know of Anchorage and Kenai are from the DVD clips that get looped in the tourist store I work in at Tongass Trading Co. Kenai looks really beautiful as far as I've seen. If you make it down to Ketchikan I can show you some of the secluded spots I've found while exploring.


----------



## Stevepwns (Jul 12, 2013)

I pretty sure I just heard at least 3 pairs of panties hitting the floor....lol


----------

